# First blood 2014



## robert carter (Jan 26, 2014)

This past COLD week a group of "Hill" bow addicts camped at Ocmulge WMA for a few days. It was great time with Friends made all hunting with hill style bows. I finally got to shoot a Sunset Hill by Nate steen and can say it is the best shooting longbow I have ever shot. also was able to handle a longbow made by my Hero John Shulz. Made me want to step up my bowyer skills a lot. I got some ideas on what a Straight end longbow should look like from the pros no doubt. 
 I hunted a couple of days with a Floridian  originally from Cajun country Darren Nunez.



 A great guy . I then struck out on my own. I`ll throw in a couple of random pics then get in some hunting...









   Ocmulge is a beautiful place to me and I always enjoy a hunt there. You can go from pine flatwoods to cypress swamps then find places that make you think your in North ga.
  I had purty much one day that really stood out and this is how it went.
   The night had been a cool 25 degrees so I started out after lunch hunting. I had a place I was going to go check out. As I was easing down the two path road two boars maybe a 100 pounds or so hit the road then on down a ways a sow runs across the road. I aint smart but know enough to realize I probably need to hunt here somewhere.. I go down by the River first to check out a spot I had in mind to give the pigs I had seen some simmering down time.
  I came to a slough that was running into the River. It was a huge slough 100 yards from here but had necked down to a nice funnel at the River. A good place for a deer hunt at the right time of year..



Also a great place to rest the legs..



    I headed back to the "hot" spot and this looked like a great place to start..


    I eased in to a thick area and spotted a couple of "grill" pigs. I got my video camera out and filmed them a bit as I closed the distance. at about 20 yards or so I decided it would be to risky to try and get closer so I eased the longbow back and made a good shot. The pig ran hard and I heard some noise in the thicket so I backed out. 
    I looped around checking some other spots and came back to where I had shot the pig. Lots of good sign to follow..



 When I had went a short ways a pig got up and stood for a second. I`m thinking it was the one I had shot and did not want to spook it so I hesitated then it walked off. I looked to the left and my pig was laying there dead. I should have shot the other one too..


  I took the pig to where the ridge dropped off because I did not want the buzzards spooking everything at the hot spot with the boned out carcass there.
  Made for a nice pic. Looks like I`m hunting with my hillBilly friends up North here. Try as I might I could not make a small pig look big in the pics. For the record he was a ful 3/4" taller than the one Martin killed the other day...



   I wandered around some hunting after I boned the pig out and put it in the cooler. I once had a big sow and a bunch of shoats coming straight to me. I did`nt have time to move with the wind so I filmed them as they got about shooting close the got the bow ready just in time for the sow to wind me and run off woofing.
   Coming out I hit the paved road not far from the railroad tracks and saw the biggest boar of my life standing in the middle of the road. As I got closer the boar turned into a Bear. He ran up the side of the ridge and I managed a near dark zoomed cruddy pic of him. He is just above where the trees make the X broadside and facing left. You can see the rounded part of his but at the small gray tree ...


  We all gathered at camp at dark  telling tales then headed for a seafood buffet. Roughing it.
  The next day I hunted the road to the "White house". It runs maybe a mile and half through the swamp and when it hits the river there is a beautiful white house across on the other side.. 





   I cut a bearing through the swamp and came to a beat down path headed to a thicket. I took two steps in and heard a pig get up about 15 yards away. I had no shot and we had a stand off there for a few seconds then it broke and run. It was a good hunt and I can`t wait to go back.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2014)

Way to go early bird.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats on the pig RC.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice RC.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice going RC. Go ahead and say it, your piggie is bigger than Martin's.No No:mike


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 26, 2014)

man oh man !!! You could shoot into a mud puddle and pull out a 15 lb bass!!! great hunt and story.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 26, 2014)

Good job and a good start to the year. I saw that big white house while floating down the river fishing.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice! Looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2014)

I love it RC. Feel better bout my Lil' one now...


----------



## Al33 (Jan 26, 2014)

Way to go Hero!!

How many Hill bow hunters were there for the hunt? Sounds like some mighty fine camaraderie.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats on the pig and thanks for sharing the hunt with us. I've only killed two critters with a trad bow, a deer and a squirrel. They both were killed with bow made by John Schulz, the one in my avatar. That bow now rests on a deer hoof plaque above my front door.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2014)

U R THE MAN RC Great story and hunt.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks . Al, there were 8 of us there. Mostly Yanks. Good guys all.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 26, 2014)

awesome story. great job on the pig!


----------



## Shank (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats on another great hunt that ended with pork!


----------



## JBranch (Jan 26, 2014)

Way to go RC!!! Great read as usual.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 27, 2014)

Great post Robert. Congrats on your pig. Me and Allen Oliver was just talking bout Ocmulgee yesterday. May have to ride up there and check it out.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 27, 2014)

RC- It was a pleasure to meet you finally and to share dinner Friday night. 

That was my first time at Ocmulgee and I really enjoyed it. It is a beautiful place but due to work and other obligations I only got to come down for Friday afternoon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2014)

great story and kill Robert.  Congrats brother


----------



## trad bow (Jan 27, 2014)

Great story RC and thanks for the pics. Good shot on the pig.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 27, 2014)

Ran limb lines on the river in that area a long time ago. Some pretty swamp. Great story and pics as always Robert. No surprise that you drew blood.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job on the griller. Great story and pics, as usual.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 27, 2014)

Great story and good hunt.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2014)

Icing on the cake..


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 28, 2014)

I always enjoy your walk along pictures.


----------

